# Speakergrow, Nirvana PPP



## kebnekajse (Jan 3, 2009)

This time I will do better than last time, I hope. Got a clone from a friend, from a plant he got from me. The mother is in bloom as we speak and looking goooood! Hopefully mine will to. 

setup:
old speaker 28-19-52 cm (wdh)
70w hps
pc fan outtake
no fan for circulation yet, christmas took my money...

temp day: 27-28,6 C (80.6-83.3 F)
temp night:around 20 C (68 F)
RH is low, like 30%. I have tried to fix it, but not managed.

The bulb and a thermometer is the only electric gadgets in the box, ballast is outside. In the picture you can't see the air intake or outtake, but they are there. outtake behind bolb and intake behind pot. Intake has gotten bigger since the picture was taken.

I grow in soil, not mixed with anything but drainage seems quite good. medium not muddy what so ever. Pot is about 2,6l.

pics from 18/12


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 3, 2009)

I try to do lst, but i am really clumbsy. I hurt my poor girl everytime i tie her down, so i guess it's more of a hst...

first picture is from 21/12. now the problem starts. new growth from first node was very, very light green. checked ph and it was low, 5,5-6. so i raised it by flushing. water was about 7 ( earlier it was a bit higher, is it common that ph drops in winter?).

It seemed to work fine, nothing got worse the next few days, and pale leaves were slowly looking better. next pic 25/12.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 3, 2009)

first picture is from 29/12. checked ph when i watered, but it was pretty hard to determine what it was because the runoff was a bit dark from the soil. but i estimated it to be 6-6,5. my baby looked quite happy! but she had me fooled...

as the new year arrived, the **** really hit the fan. spots on two fan leaves and some other turning pale. checked ph and it was still 5,5-6. flushed and checked again. now it was 6,5-7. second and third pics are from 1/1.

my plant is not feeling well. i had the same symptoms with my last, plus two more clones that i got a week later than this one. today i thought that it could be some ofgassing from the plastic i use as lightproofing. i have used the same plastic (trashbags) in every place i have had plants in. so i replaced it with cardboard.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

Where are you getting your water from?  and what is the PH  of it?  You are running to low on PH  and the more you flush it  the more you are drowning her..get some Disstilled water from store  they come in gallon containers..the PH   should be neutral..Let that soil dry  completely  and then water with diddtilled water  and add TBL spoon  black strap..Is your temps in light period still in 80's?  :bolt::bong:


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 3, 2009)

my bad


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 3, 2009)

hi  thanks for stopping by 4u2smoke!

is flushing a way of adjusting ph? i guess it gets a bit overwatered but i figured its cool as long as you dont do it to often.

water is from tap. it is neutral, perhaps just under 7, so it is fine. and where i live, distilled water come by the oz and is quite expensive. plus, last time i bought it ph was 5,5. really strange! 

temps are a bit lower now, it peaks at about 81 but everytime i check it is about 79 (thermometer has high/low memory). and my other to clones in a different space had the same problem, and where they stood the temps were only about 77, so i dont think it is the heat. 

black strap, thats molasses, right?

oh, i dont use nutes. didn't want to have to take to many things into consideration if something went wrong.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> hi  thanks for stopping by 4u2smoke!
> 
> is flushing a way of adjusting ph? i guess it gets a bit overwatered ....
> 
> oh, i dont use nutes. didn't want to have to take to many things into consideration if something went wrong.




Maybe with all the flushing and being over watered she needs nutes. They are most likely washed away.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 3, 2009)

i have some nutrition with npk 7-1-6. is it right for veg? i'm not gonna use it for another couple of waterings, but might after that if my girl still looks unhappy.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2009)

That will work, but a more balanced npk would be better for veg.imo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> hi thanks for stopping by 4u2smoke!
> 
> is flushing a way of adjusting ph? i guess it gets a bit overwatered but i figured its cool as long as you dont do it to often.
> 
> ...


 

well..not sure where to start my friend...no nutes?..and  a flush is needed when Ph is out of Ballance..but IMO  the soil needs to dry completely..But  if your PH is all over the charts..you will allways have troubles..just my thaughts..and yes black strap molasses..find it in the bakeing section at the grocery store..but if you are not will to spend some $$$$ on good  nutes..then   the $8 a bottle of BSM  isnt going to be in your budget..The molasses is great in the soil for micro organisms..and helps remove salt build ups that cause nute lock.  Hope this helps  and I hope i didnt come accross as bashing..


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 3, 2009)

4u2smoke: no, you don't come across as bashing at all. i appriciate you being helpfull!

my ph was low from start. they make it around 5,5 to compensate the alcaline tapwater that people like me use. so, it hasn't really fluctuated a lot, i only raised it from about 5,7 to 6,7, give or take a little. hopefully it will be stable now. i will make sure i water with correct ph as well.

i will use some quality nutes once in bloom, but i figured i will learn more and be safer if i didn't mess around too much. and money is only a problem for 10 more days. 

molasses seem like a really good thing, will get asap. it's cheap, i'm not _that_ broke.

and of course i will let it dry out before watering again.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 3, 2009)

Eventually it will need nutes of some sort.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 4, 2009)

If you keep having the same trouble with ph, try what I do outside, and put some lime in the soil. This would be advice for the next grow since you would need to mix it with the soil. A tbs of lime per gallon of soil is all you need, and at least outside, it holds the ph steady.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 4, 2009)

mistisrising: do you mean lime as in the fruit you put in drinks or as in limestone? i guess it's the last one... but i will try coco next time. only heard good things about it.

now it's time to update. i think there is some sort of nutrition missing from soil. my guess is N because of the yellowing leaves, there is one more you can't see because it is hidden under other leaves. 

soil is still a bit moist from last flush, so i will not water for another two days i think. but then i will add my 7-1-6 npk nutes at 1/4 of recomended strenght. any oppinion about this would be appriciated. 

well, at least she is still growing a bit!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> mistisrising: do you mean lime as in the fruit you put in drinks or as in limestone? i guess it's the last one...




You put *Dolomite Lime* in your soil.It works great:aok:


A person may want to learn many ways, but should learn one way correctly first.jmo


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 7, 2009)

well, yellowing of leaves spread quite rapidly. must have been due to lack of nutes. i cut of 4 leaves that were real bad. 

then i decided to repot it. fresh soil must be good, plus i have never done it, so it's a good learning experience i guess. i got some ph-neutral soil from a friend, with no additional nutes mixed in. it was dry when i got it, so i made it a bit moist with 1/4 strength 7-1-6 nutes ph around 6,6. the roots looked very good to me, white with lots of small "hairs" on them. that's how they are supposed to look like, right?

i used the same pot as before, but didnt put in as much leca ( don't know what its called in english, the small rocklike things you use for drainage) in the bottom of the pot. it was about 1/3 of the pot from the begining, now i just have enough to cover the bottom plus a bit more. i carefully removed as much of the old soil as possible. then i put in what was left about 2/3 down in new soil. so i had a little hill where the stem comes up, but all roots are covered. this resulted in 3/4 extra litres of soil for roots to grow in. 

now, two days later, yellowing has stopped. you can't really tell from the picture, but she looks a lot happier. still a bit pale though.

i have to flower soon. she is starting to outgrow the width of my box. i have one question: i heard that you should use veg nutes the first or two first weeks in bloom. is this a common thing or just one mans oppinion? the guy i heard it from did it to avoid N def before blooming really kicked in. i should add that this strain takes 12+ days to start budding, at least from seed. but now that i grow from clone she allready has lots of preflowers. will this reduce the time it takes?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

okay..lets see how the TP went..I see the new growth comeing out  is a Beautifull green..Hope Im not to early is saying..."Nice recovery"  How ever I have had some plants that just didnt want to be all green..some want to be Yellow..LOL.plant looks good..but am worried on the amount of stress you have put that poor thing threw..when you get it under control..VEG it as long as you can..maybe it will forget the stress you put it threw..I hope..:bolt::bong:


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks, first time someone said something positive about my grow!

i think i can veg for about a week if i tie, bend, even top it a bit. but it will be a close call. well in any case, this is a learning experience.

and next week i will start building my 2x2x4 250w box! going coco! i love this, allthough i suck quite a bit.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

hey friend  I am doing coco as well..massproducer coco to be exact..just Pm me if you need any help  okay..have a Great day:bolt::bong:


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 7, 2009)

thought i should post a pic of her in the box. i really should have placed the plant further to the right in the pot when i transplanted. well well.

4u2smoke: mp-buckets is what i'm planing to do! seems very easy and effective. i will most def ask your advice in like 2 weeks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

:ciao:  dont worry about the center of plant..looks like you are doing "LST"  just bend her around..up and down...all the Ladies I touch :heart: it..and i am learning thos mass buckets as well..I plan to continue my GJ  in mass mans thread...Have you read it?  im sure you must have..But think that you should join me in there..*DocFish  *is a great resource as well as *godspeedsucka*..and  of coarse *massproducer *himself..I am very excited and getting more and more as I watch the one in flower  just start to dominate over the rest of my Ladies..do i seem excited? :rofl:  take care and be safe


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah, i'm doing lst. it's very fun to dominate her! 

i have read mp's bucket thread. it seems too good to be true. but everyone that has tried it really likes it, that's why i'm gonna do it. will join in.

take care.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

Good  thats what  *mass **man *wants:aok:


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 9, 2009)

after repotting i have watered once with 1/4 strenght nutes. and i must say that my girl really enjoyed the treatment! new growth has a good, healthy green colour. actually the whole plant has an overall healthier look. leaves are straight, pointing out instead of being twisted pointing in any direction. except some old spots from my ph-problem, but i guess they will never go away.

my concern right now is mg-def. my nutes haven't got any mg in it. there are a few leaves showing small (very small i should add) signs of it. tips and edges turning lime geen. no curling though. on the other hand i might just be another concerned parent, freaking out every time my baby sneases so to speak. i will not do anything about it if it doesn't get worse. it's easily treated with epsom, so there is no need to panic.

i'm quite proud that i seem to have fixed my problem. problems are a good learning experience.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 10, 2009)

so, i was at my friends place today. took a picture of his plant, which is the mother to mine. he hasn't really done anything special to it. toped it a lot. just watered and gave it shitty nutes, npk 7-2-6. growing in a 2x2 foot closet under 70w hps. 

it's looking very, very good (picture taken with shitty phonecamera under hps light, tried to fix it a bit in gimp). i would say it will yield an ounce. it still has about 2-3 weeks to go. some pistilles are turning amber. 

must be either the ladys good genes or my friends green, gay fingers. he never had any problem, as opposed to me who has problems with ph, nutes, heat etc. i know he has a much bigger pot than i do and he vegged a lot longer, like 6-7 weeks i think.

he got all his gear + the plant from me, so i will probably get some bud when he has harvested. and i "stole" a small popcorn aswell. he is away visiting his parents, his boyfriend is taking care of the lady, but he hasn't really got a clue what to do. i promised to look after it, but hasn't really been able to untill today. turns out it wasn't necessary, she just grows and grows. i will email the link to this thread today so he can see how nice she is.

OT: he scored papaya seeds while away, wich seem good. i would like an indica with a couchlock effect. he scored some strawberry seeds as well. i can't find info on pure strawberry though, only different hybrids like sbxhaze etc. any info on this strain would be great.

edit: it's strawberry kush. good strain from what i heard, but also a clone only strain. how could this be? well well, soon it's gonna grow and i will know for sure how it is.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 13, 2009)

today is second day in bloom! last time it took almost 2 weeks for it to start budding. this time she has got lots of preflowers (yes, the ones with hair, no brazilian wax) so i'm wondering if this will reduce the time it will take to start budding.

i haven't watered for some time, wanted to really let it dry out. gave it some new nutes that has a bit better npk-ratio and also contains mg. still has high value of n, but that's allright during stretch from what i heard. ph is a bit on the lowside, i would estimate it to about 6,2, kinda hard to tell exactly with these drops. but i don't think there is any reason for panic. the runoff was almost clear. i guess this is a sign that there is no salt buildups, so everything is basically ok. 

well, i think it's more than ok, it's the best looking plant ever!


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 17, 2009)

Time is passing and plant is growing. I think she's got a slight nuteburn. Will only give water and see if it gets worse or not. Perhaps it's time for a flush, it's been a while since the last.

Some changes has benn made to the box. My fan is runing on 12v instead of 9v. This actually made it less noisy since the low rpm made the box resonate. It also got the temps down a bit. But temps rose today when I installed a home made carbon scruber. It works quite ok, tested it with some incense. It's not smell free, but it definently helps a lot. And i think temps will be ok, my girl will not die.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

They look nice:aok:


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you!

You are a part of this grow to you know. You made me give them nutes, and they instantly started looking better.

And it's only one plant, different angles. Pitty it's not two.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks.... been watching the grow because I maybe getting this strain in an indoor mix from seedboutique.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok. Will try to make detailed reports of what I do so you can see how it behaves. 

Now i'm of to drink beer and listen to rock n' roll.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice little plant you got cookin'. I bet she's gunna be frosty!


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 21, 2009)

So, it's day 10 on 12/12. My girl hasn't started budding yet, but will any day. I think i will do a final tie-down tomorrow, to get all 10 tops in the light and, more important, control height. But i think the worst stretch will be done in a couple of days, so the box will be the perfect size! I also got my canna nutes for bloom today, so she's gonna get quality food from now on. 

And, even better, my new grow closet is up and running as we speak. 250w hps, 160m3/h inline fan and matching carbon scrubber. yiiihaaaa! Now i'm going to germinate 1ppp, 1 strawberry kush and 1 papaya.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking good.
I think she's going to love the new box.


Gb


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 22, 2009)

i tied her down a bit more.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 27, 2009)

I discovered what i think is a slight nute burn. Stopped giving nutes for a couple of waterings. It didn't get worse so i guess she's allright. I will start giving her my bloom nutes next time she's getting water.

I'm a bit concerned about some of the tops pressing against the walls. Will this increase chanses of mold? I could bend to the center of the box, but i'd rather not.

Oh, and budding has finally started! Not much, but more every day. I'm so glad!


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 31, 2009)

It's 20 days since i switched to 12/12. Everything is well. started to give her bloom nutes 3 days ago, 1/4 strength. will water 2 times with plain water, then up the nutes to 1/2 strength every 3 watering for a couple of weeks before i make it even stronger.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2009)

She be looking real nice *kebnekajse* :aok:


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks pc!

I thought she was gonna die for a while, but managed to get her going again. i'm also pretty sure she will make it heightwise. i really want to finish her in this old speaker, but as i said, i now have a 250 w closet with 5 feet of growing height, 7 feet total height.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 31, 2009)

That is gonna be one TIGHT box of Bud... Looking good and nice recovery from the troubles earlier.... I just read thru the whole grow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2009)

You are doing an awesome job..Did you say you was moving her to the closet?  I hope not..I really would like to see her finish in the speaker..and have you finished the stretch?  be carefull my friend adding any more stress to her the rest of the way..I like to untie my girls after the stretch..but thats me..keep m green..:bolt::bong:


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi 4u2smoke!

no. i'm not gonna pot my baby in the closet, if i'm not forced to. i would love to see her finish in the speaker as well. i think the stretch is pretty much over, but she will most def grow a bit more. i think removing the tie-downs are out of the question, she would reach the ceiling in a week.


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 4, 2009)

day 24 on 12/12.  some lower leaves are turning a bit yellow, but from what i've heard it's nothing to worry about. a few leaves are showing signs of P-def, at least that is what it looked like to me when i compared them to pictures i've seen. could it be cause my old nutes had very low P values, nkp was 7-1-6? if so it should be allright soon. 

oh, just checked a chart describing nute uptake and ph. my ph is stable, but has been a tad low, 6-6,2. this makes p uptake harder. but ph will rise after my two waterings with pure water of pf 7,5. my estimation is it will be 6,4-6,5. i have 1 watering to go, then i will see if i'm correct. if not, i guess a flush is needed. i really hate to, cause getting her out of the box is quite a hassle. 

as you can see there is not much growing going on, except the buds. i tried to take a budshot with a magnifying glas. wont win any prices, but it gives you a good idea of how things are looking. GREAT!

well, can't think of anything else to add. take care!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2009)

Got her looking real nice *kebnekajse* :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2009)

:ciao:  looking good...Try moveing the camera close to the budd. then take pic..what type of camera?  does it have macro setting?  Hope you get that PH down  and it does look like a ckore getting her out..good luck and let us know how it goes..and yes after 3-4 weeks they flower more..the budds start getting bigger and fatter..These are exciteing times:yay:  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## puffmadizm (Feb 5, 2009)

looks great,i need to look around for some lst instructions,i supercrop,but i have always been nervous about tying them down


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 5, 2009)

4u2smoke: thanks a bunch! i got a 2.0 megapixel phonecam. it can't focus if distance is closer than about 15 cm. that's why i put a magnifying glas in front of the lens. it's the best i can do. i have a pretty decent camera. the oldschool type with REAL FILM! it would be to much work and to expensive to use that one for this growlog...

but, you got me confused. i should get ph UP, right? it should be like 6,5 in soil. otherwise i'm pretty screwed. but i think you were just stoned and made a mistake. i hope... but i do think a flush is needed. she has got two or three more leaves looking sort of bad. not really like they are dying, just a bit tired so to speak. 

puffmadizm: thank you for your kind words. just tie your baby down. watch how new shoots develop and just try to get them growing in different directions. compared to topping the growing is 100%, no stress what so ever. at least that is my experience with this grow, and if you look around that's what most people that's doing it are thinking. supercropping seems much more dangerous to me.


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 5, 2009)

so i flushed with ph of 7-7,5. i measured the first water that came out. it was about 6,2. i didn't do the "3 times the amount of soil" thing, stopped when runoff was about 6,6-6,7.  i think she got 4 litres. then i finished of with almost 1/2 strength canna terra flores with ph 6,6-6,7. i think this will do the trick.

it was more than 3 weeks since she was out of the box i think. nice to see her from all angles. and all the problems are in sight when she is in the box, so she was actually better of then i thought.

there were 8 or 9 leaves that had fallen off completely though. but only the bottom ones. not that strange considering that there isn't much light down there.  but i figure that isn't many considering she is almost 2 months old.

can't wait to see how she looks tomorrow!


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 6, 2009)

ah, now i understand this mcro thing. closeups turn out nice! this is day 25.


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 10, 2009)

she liked being flushed, aswell as getting astronger dose of nutes. some lower leaves yellowing and dropping, but that's allright i figure. not much light sown there. in fact i would say she is healthier in the lower regions than many, otherwise, nice plants i've seen around here. 

since i fixed my ph/p-def problem, i had to have something to worry about. HERMIE! but i came to my senses and realized it was just a calyx starting to swell (yes, i'm a bit paranoid)

there are also some hairs turning brownish. isn't it a bit early for that? if you look at picture 3 you can kind of see it, the tips sort of have a darker colour and is looking almost burned. but they are not i think, cause it only shows in the lower buds. the one closest fo the lamp are still bright white. could it be the preflowers with hair, that i had all the time, that are starting to get old? my guess is that's the case. i'm NOT gonna worry about it unless someone say it's a catastroph of biblical proportions. 

day 29 means shes halfway trough flower. i think she will go 8.5, maybe 9 weeks. hurray! harvest next payday, when i can buy some hash so i can give her a good cure instead of smoking her up as soon as she is dry enough. she really benifits from a cure imo, based on my last, premature, harvest and the buds from my babys mother and two of her sisters. taste improves a lot and potency aswell. i really did not think curing affected potency, but it most def does.

on with the (soft) porn!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2009)

My plant buds also has those brownish red hairs, but only when the light first turns on. Then it seems to disappear, this is during the 6 week of flower.


Your plants are look nice *kebnekajse*


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 14, 2009)

lots of hairs are turning brown. some buds are actually looking quite ripe, but when i check trichs they are mostly clear, with a few milky. perhaps it will not be necessary with with more than 8 weeks, maybe even less then that. but i'm a bit concerned about the whole fattening up process. but my friend who grew the mother of this plant came by today, and he said that it will kick in bigtime in the next week or so. i guess i will have to take his word on that.

i think i will give her 3/4 strenght nutes after next watering. no sign at all of overfeeding, so i think she can take it.

she has started to drink a lot more. caught me by surprise, so she was a bit droopy two days ago, but looked great after i gave her almost 1L pure water. that's a lot for a 2,6L pot, isn't it?

i'm quite convinced this grow will be a lot, and i really mean a lot, better then last time. anyone care to guess yield? i got about 4-5 grams last time so my guess is 10-15 this time. not many grams per watt, but i still consider it a minor success. 

i have been experimenting with different lightings when i took pictures, some turned out good, some bad.

thanks for dropping by.


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 18, 2009)

i tend to forget that my girls has about 3 weeks to go before i chop her down. i look at her and go: those buds are gona dry up to nothing. but when i compare todays pics with earlier ones, i can see some fattening up going on. 

i gave her some nutes two days ago, this time with 3/4 of recommended strength. she seem to like it. very healthy as far as i can see. i think i will give her full strength next time.

i think my photo skills are improving aswell as my growing. some of the pics actually look nice! you can see some frosting. and also compare different buds. some have come further than others.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2009)

Those buds are looking sweet. With 3 weeks to go they should really start to swell now. Nice buds


----------



## BORIS (Feb 21, 2009)

Growing in a speaker...
Som true RockNRoll puff going on there! :headbang2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

:watchplant:  and smokeing :bong:


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 21, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> i tend to forget that my girls has about 3 weeks to go before i chop her down. i look at her and go: those buds are gona dry up to nothing. but when i compare todays pics with earlier ones, i can see some fattening up going on.


just be patient bro :hubba:
what are they at 38 days in flower? they still have lots of weight and trichs to put on your only half way thru flower instead of going by days for your harvest.
i would use a magnifying glass to check the trichs wait till there all cloudy and some amber and you will be very happy you waited  i dont even count days but i think the last 2 weeks of flower make's a big difference in the finished product


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 21, 2009)

boris: oh yeah there is gonna be some rock aswell as some roll in about three weeks!

pothead: thanks for input. i do check trichs with a microscope. reason that i think she is gonna finish in 8,5 weeks is that the motherplant did under basically the same conditions. this is the first time i will let a plant go to finish, so i don't know what happens in the last weeks.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 21, 2009)

I am also growing nirvana ppp and the first plant i chopped down early and am very sorry that i did.  My second one is right on track, close to the same time line as your grow.  even though i chopped the first one early, it was still pretty good smoke.  can't wait to try the second one.  Yours are looking great, my mouth is watering.  good luck.


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 21, 2009)

hi powerplanter!

i chopped my first ppp early to, like 6 weeks of 12/12. still some decent smoke.


----------



## Locked (Feb 21, 2009)

Can anyone say Hijack...lol


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 22, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> boris: oh yeah there is gonna be some rock aswell as some roll in about three weeks!
> 
> pothead: thanks for input. i do check trichs with a microscope. reason that i think she is gonna finish in 8,5 weeks is that the motherplant did under basically the same conditions. this is the first time i will let a plant go to finish, so i don't know what happens in the last weeks.


the plant looks awesome keep up the great work.
IMO the last 2 weeks makes all the difference the trichs mature the buds get harder and the calyx's swell up almost looks like there's seeds in them:hubba:
if you fully flower them out i bet you will never cut early again


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 22, 2009)

cutting early has never been my intention, just hadto for various reasons.

thanks for the kind words!


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 24, 2009)

I had trouble going the distance on my first plant. also nirvana ppp, but the second plant is going to go the distance.  I can't wait to see the results.  I'm new at this and have never let one go all the way.  I'm curious to see how yours turns out.  good luck, I'll be watching.


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 24, 2009)

she's just budding. and i can definitely see some fattening up. i think this will be beyond my wildest dreams. ok, maybe not, but it's gonna be good.

will give her full dose of nutes tomorrow, then one more time in about a week, then i think it's time for the flush. one week flush should be allright.


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 2, 2009)

this must be the begining of the end. trichs are mostly cloudy, but there are a few clear ones. i've only seen 2 amber. i figure about 1,5 weeks til done.

she's on full dose of nutes now, and liking it. alltough she is dropping more leaves now than before. but that's allright i guess, this late in bloom.

got some nice pics today, and some less good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2009)

:ciao:  my friend...Looking Great..and do you plan to nute all the way to the end?  I truely am Drewling on my key board..may I come help Harvest?  Please....:lama:  :bolt::bong:


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks 4u!

of course you can come help with the harvest. long trip for a small amount of work though.

i will give nutes one more time. if that will be to the end or not is yet to be seen. what is the benefit of flushing, just aroma or is it potency aswell?


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 3, 2009)

oh my, she reall started stinking today. i mean really stink! strange, after being almost oderless. so i had to put her under my 250 hps. it was either that or chopping her, and although she would have been a fine smoke as she is now (did not see any clear trichs today) i like her to get some amber.

a bit sad really, i thought my filter would work all the way trough the grow despite being sloppy. next time i will do it correct
 from start. i can't really build a new one now, as i am broke til payday next week.


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 5, 2009)

buds don't look finished, but trichs do i think. no clear ones, some turning amber, rest milky. that should be allright as i am aiming for a less couchlock sort of high. i've stayed at home too much in the last year. 

took a few pics of course. trimmed plant, buds drying and roots. the roots looked more ok then i thought they would after all my problems with ph etc. but i nver overwatered, and that is perhaps the main reason for rootrot. 

it's been a great experience. very fun. i think i learned a lot aswell, next grow will go better. wont fall into the obvious traps. and i will continue to grow this strain, it's great. i know the smoke is gonna be awsome, and she can take any abuse without freaking out in any way. 

hope you enjoyed this grow!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2009)

congrats on your harvest *kebnekajse* :yay::yay:


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 8, 2009)

Those are some nice looking buds.


----------



## MasterSensi (Mar 8, 2009)

Great Job! Awsome


----------



## MasterSensi (Mar 8, 2009)

Ill have a similar journal starting soon.... maybe, Im really lazy.  Did you start her from 12/12?  I see the LST but is that all you did to keep her small? Also what did you yield?  I am starting a micro in my closet right now from 12/12 up under a 150 watt HPS. I have 12 sprouted but only intend to keep 3 of them. Im hoping for similar results.  Happy Smoking.


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 10, 2009)

mastersensi: no, i vegged for 4 weeks before turning lights to 12/12. but growth was pretty slow since i had ph/nute problems. i would say 3 weeks would have been good if plant was healty.

but my space was too small. light could not penetrate canopy wich resultd in very airy buds. bhey were dense at the very top but under that they shrinked a lot when dried. but yield was decent, perhaps 10 grams, just what i thought. the smell is more fruity than any weed i encountered before (i'm more of a hash guy i should add) and pretty potent. it's an up high, wich was what i was looking for. i'm happy with the result.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 10, 2009)

I vegged mine for about 4 weeks aslo, and they ended up about 2.5 to 3 feet tall.  My lighting is not that good, so my buds ended up small as well.  But I can see if you have good lighting PPP will produce.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 9, 2009)

:ciao:  *kebnekajse*..How ya doing?  :bong:


----------

